# Life Jackets & Surf Skis



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

Just got off the phone from a maritime officer who pointed me to the FAQ section of the NSW Maritime website which section exempts surf skis (Stealths) from wearing life jackets  .

Its a personal choice. Whilst i carry one as well as an EPIRB I dont generally wear one.

http://www.maritime.nsw.gov.au/wh/lifej ... qs.html#37


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

_*Will I have to wear a lifejacket on a surf ski?

A surf ski is exempt from the safety equipment requirements of the Marine Safety (General) Regulation 2009. Therefore lifejackets are not required to be worn or carried on surf skis on NSW waters (this includes both ocean and enclosed waters).*_

This brings up the question "What exactly is a kayak'?"

by definition kayaks are semi enclosed cockpit style craft without self-draining capacity (aka SIT IN style) whereas most sit-on-tops are more like a surf ski (open top, self draining design) and it could be argued that SOT kayaks (especially paddle varieties) are actually exempt from the lifejacket laws .

its a blurry line. 
.


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

Cant have all those clubbies looking silly with life jackets on paddling out there, They got it bad enough with the surfboat g-string look.Didnt one of the guys drown after hittinng his head on his own ski. Just a thought.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Should really be to do with what you are doing.
I wouldn't where one playing around in the surf but if i'm heading out wide for a fish I wouldn't dream of not wearing one.
It gets a bit like wearing a helmet on the bike, if you do it enough then it feels odd without.
I also use the jacket to store my knife and other things I need at hand so I would have to find somewhere else to keep them.

I would think that a SOT would be classed as a ski.
(no offense intended to ski owners)


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Does a Hobie PA class as a 'ski' too ????


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

keza said:


> Should really be to do with what you are doing.
> I wouldn't where one playing around in the surf ........


Thats when you should be wearing one as the risk of capsize and smack in the head is greater. A pfd made of foam that will help you float and still be able to swim in and climb back on your ski. .. and a helmet.
Clubbies should all be supplied with a comfortable and swimmable pfd, and headprotection on bigger surf or when using skis and R.I.B's


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

paulb said:


> Does a Hobie PA class as a 'ski' too ????


by the above definition, I would say YES.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

yankatthebay said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> > Does a Hobie PA class as a 'ski' too ????
> ...


You don't need a life jacket on a PA but you are required to carry a life raft.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I can see the day I have to explain........No its not a canoe......and me bloody names not Eric! :twisted:

I were one anyway, not cause I have to, but cause I need to .


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

Inexperienced ski paddler in open waters

No paddle leash

What a fool


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Interesting call by the husband to leave the wife and go for help (if that was the call).
It paid off in the end luckily but the wind and current must have been strong for them not to work something else out.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Good point RRS, I think the "surf ski" loop-hole would get up - if the authorities try to slap a caution/fine on a stealth paddler for failing to wear PFD, just point them to the regs. The stealth is categorically a "surf ski" - it was designed to get through big SA surf, its marketed on that basis. It's not branded as a fishing "kayak". It remains a "surf ski", regardless of whether it actually gets used in "surf" or not.

It's like the old regs with importing luxury 4WD's - they have generous tax exemptions, even though some never see any off road action on the kiddies school run. A 4WD is an "off-road vehicle", even if used as a family car.

It would be much harder to win the argument that any of the SOT plastic fishing yaks are "surf skis". Especially peddle-yaks - they are not designed for "surf" launches. (Mine is a pig in surf, but great for sheltered flatwater launches, like Longy, Clovelly, the harbour & Pitwater). The "SOT is not a kayak" argument would be worth a try-on though - if they try to hit you with a fine, it might save you a few hundred bucks.


----------

